# more art(fan art) from me



## blooddrake (Aug 28, 2009)

here, please tell me what you think.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice, i like the second one


----------



## blooddrake (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks XD


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 30, 2009)

The 1st one has like a bad composition o-o
the third one is cool, but the focal looks a bit not-so-3D


----------



## blooddrake (Aug 31, 2009)

i didn,t wanted to look 3-d


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 31, 2009)

Mmm, tracing.


----------



## blooddrake (Sep 1, 2009)

not exactaly


----------

